# Water Change Pump



## darthpaul (9 Mar 2014)

Does anyone use a pump to do water changes? Got my RO water in a 25 litre jerry can and was thinking it would be much easier to pump it back into the tank through some airline or hose than using a bucket and jug.

If so what pump do people use?


----------



## parotet (9 Mar 2014)

Yep... I decided not to have backaches anymore and I purchased an Eheim pump. I cannot remember the model but it is the one that ensures pumping water at least 1.5 meters high, so I can leave the 30 liters plastic barrel I use on the floor and fix the airline to -the tank. As it has a good flow the tubing has a good diameter so all the work is done quite quickly

Jordi


----------



## Ruke (9 Mar 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/400670678937?cmd=VIDESC
What about this I don't use one but it looks ok. I personal use my old aqua one pump that I upgrade when I bought my tank.


----------



## clone (9 Mar 2014)

Hi, what i have got is a pressure tank connected to my RO ( it came wth the RO system) and hose connected to the tank. two valves one close to the tank and one on the other side of the hose. Every time I do WC turn on the close one first and then go with the hose in my hand to the aquarium and turn on the second valve to fill in. Very simple and effective system. I am thinking of auto WC with solenoid valves and float sensor and timer.


----------



## clone (9 Mar 2014)

Thats the tank itself
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reverse-O...005&prg=9264&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=151151958185&rt=nc


----------



## allan angus (10 Mar 2014)

i use this its great and cheap 

Skip to main content
eBay
Shop by
category
Enter your search keyword
Advanced

Hi, *allan*!
Daily Deals

My eBay
Sell
Community
Help & Contact
_Basket_


Back to home page

|Listed in category:


*Pet Supplies*
*>*
*Fish & Aquarium*
*>*
*Water Pumps*
 
 



* You bought this item | View order details *
*

The listing below has been updated by the seller, but you can see the item you purchased.*
*Picture Information*






Mouse over image to zoom
*Have one to sell?*  Sell it yourself
*Details about  DC 12V 400L/H 1.2MPa Diaphragm Pump Mini Water/AIR Pump for Aquarium Fish Tank*




* Seller information*
 ecamonline2012 (10382 

)
98.6% Positive Feedback
 Follow this seller 
See other items
Visit Shop:
 ecamonline2012
*Item information*
Item condition:
New
Quantity:
0 available  / 38 sold
Price:
US $9.70
Approximately £5.80

Add to list




Collect *5* Nectar points
Redeem your points | Conditions
Postage:
Free  Economy Int'l Shipping |  See details 
See details about international postage here.  *help icon for delivery - opens a layer*

Item location:
HK, Hong Kong

Posts to:
Worldwide See exclusions
Delivery:
Estimated between *Fri. 21 Mar. and Thu. 10 Apr. *
Seller dispatches within 2 days after receiving cleared payment.  *help icon for estimated delivery date - opens a layer*
Payments:


  | See payment information
Returns:
14 days money back or item exchange, seller pays return postage |   See details 
Protection:
 | See details
Print* - opens in a new window or tab* | Report item* - opens in a new window or tab*
*Description*
*Postage and payments*
eBay item number:
121209898394
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
Last updated on  05 Mar, 2014 09:16:14 GMT  View all revisions
*Item specifics*
Condition: 
New: A brand-new, unused, unopened and undamaged item in original retail packaging (where packaging is ... Read more*about the condition*
 Max Head:  
*10M*
Flow Rate:  
*400L/H*
*ecamonline2012*
Visit my eBay Shop   
Sign up for newsletter




Items On Sale

*Questions and answers about this item*
No questions or answers have been posted about this item.
Ask a question




00791
 Back to home page  Return to top

*More to explore:*
*Mini Aquarium Air Pump,*
*12V Mini Water Pump,*
*Aquarium Air Pump,*
*Air Diaphragm Pump,*
*Fish Tank Water Pump*

*Additional site navigation*

About eBay
Community
Announcements
Safety Centre
Partner Centre
VeRO: Protecting Intellectual Property
Policies
Site Map
Customer Support
eBay official time
Tell us what you think

Copyright © 1995-2014 eBay Inc. All Rights Reserved. User Agreement and Privacy Policy.


----------



## allan angus (10 Mar 2014)

opps dident mean to post that much sorry !


----------



## ian_m (10 Mar 2014)

I use a combination of a JBL u750 whose outlet suits a standard hose pipe, to pump waste water onto front lawn and an Eheim Compact 1000 (16mm outlet) to pump warmed water from water butt into tank. With the 16mm Eheim I bought thick walled PVC pipe as a lot easier to clamp into place on tank edge and doesn't suffer from "crimping" (blocking the flow) unlike standard wall 16mm PVC pipe.


----------



## Claire (10 Mar 2014)

Just search on ebay for circulation pumps - mine has a 18mm outlet on it and I just bought some hose separate. Makes water changes so much easier!


----------

